# have signal



## nickbigcabin (Dec 17, 2009)

i have dishpro twin lnb and dp301 reciever birddog shows signal all the way in the house (just 1 coax connected to #1 side of lnb to box) signal screen shows nothing and check switch is not working


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

If the Birdog is showing signal on 110 and 119 from the LNB, but the 301 isn't seeing it, then likely the sat tuner in the 301 is dead.


----------



## davejacobson (Mar 14, 2005)

dose your birddog show that it is a dishnet satellite? If your on a direct satellite dish will show no signal.


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

Make sure the birdog shows echostar west and if not re-aim, if yes, bad receiver. I have a 311 w/ a bad tuner. At 1st it see's signal but every other second, the signal drops to 0 an then back up. So watching a program, you basically lose every other second of the show. then after a while it doesnt see any signal at all.


----------

